# San Antonio



## Rose Pink (Apr 5, 2006)

In an effort to visit places I want to see before Mother Nature wipes them off the map (ala New Orleans) we will be driving from Dallas to San Antonio for the weekend of April 22-23.  DH says he's been there before and has no clue why I want to see it.  I've just always liked the architecture I've seen in pictures.  From searching Tug, I've noted that I need to see the Alamo and the River Walk (we will most likely stay in a Hilton property).  I also am interested in El Mercado and must sample the bakery at Mi Tierra.  We have no interest in shopping malls but we do like gardens.  I'd like to see the missions.  Any suggestions for a two-day itinerary?  TIA


----------



## PA- (Apr 6, 2006)

Rose Pink said:
			
		

> In an effort to visit places I want to see before Mother Nature wipes them off the map (ala New Orleans) we will be driving from Dallas to San Antonio for the weekend of April 22-23.  DH says he's been there before and has no clue why I want to see it.  I've just always liked the architecture I've seen in pictures.  From searching Tug, I've noted that I need to see the Alamo and the River Walk (we will most likely stay in a Hilton property).  I also am interested in El Mercado and must sample the bakery at Mi Tierra.  We have no interest in shopping malls but we do like gardens.  I'd like to see the missions.  Any suggestions for a two-day itinerary?  TIA



 WIPES US OFF THE MAP??!?!?  Do you know something I don't?

There is a lot to do in San Antonio, more than you can possibly do in 2 days.  There's a good reason why San Antonio is the # 1 tourist definition in Texas.  I would suggest you stay in the Hilton on the Riverwalk.  If you're flying, there's no need for a rentcar.  You can take Taxi or public transportation the 2 miles to El Mercado.  

Another thing you'll want to do, especially since you're interested in architecture, is to go to the King William District.  Have breakfast, brunch or lunch at the Guenther House on the grounds of the old Pioneer Biscuit company, then cross the street to see the art studios at the Blue Star art center.  You can do a walking tour or a trolley tour of all the old restored houses in the King William District, either before or after you go to the Guenther House.

You might also see what play or concert is showing at the Majestic Theatre while you're in town.  

Check out the Southwest Art center on-line to see what is happening there while you're in town.  The Buckhorn museum is near the Alamo, within easy walking distance of your hotel, and is a great place to visit.  Lots of old west memorobilia and stuffed animals, etc.

Lunch at Shilos (german deli within walking distance) or Jail House cafe (2 mile ride).  Both are old San Antonio favorites with good reason.  Warning:  Split a meal at Jail house, portions are HUGE!  They sell cinamon rolls that are the size of a manhole cover.  As you might expect, most or all of the restaurants on the Riverwalk are over-rated and over-priced, many of them are just national chains (like Planet Hollywood, Hard Rock, Dick's Last Resort, etc.  An exception, if you don't mind spending the $, is Los Canarios in the Hotel de la Mansione.

Best to avoid mid June through September, it's very hot.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info, PA.  No, (chuckle) I don't know anything you don't know.  It just seems that Mother Nature has been wrecking havoc all over the planet.  I had always intended to visit the garden district in New Orleans and now that is not imminently possible.  I've decided to go places that I want to see as soon as I can get the time and money together.  You never know when a hurricane, tornedo, volcano, earthquake, landslide, flood, fire or other occurence will change the face of things.   It just so happens that my DH is working in Dallas and  I'm going to spend a couple of weeks there with him.  I thought since we were "in the neighborhood" we could mosey on over to San Antonio for the weekend and take in a few sights/sites.  He'll like the German food idea.


----------



## PA- (Apr 6, 2006)

Rose Pink said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, PA.  No, (chuckle) I don't know anything you don't know.  It just seems that Mother Nature has been wrecking havoc all over the planet.  I had always intended to visit the garden district in New Orleans and now that is not imminently possible.  I've decided to go places that I want to see as soon as I can get the time and money together.  You never know when a hurricane, tornedo, volcano, earthquake, landslide, flood, fire or other occurence will change the face of things.   It just so happens that my DH is working in Dallas and  I'm going to spend a couple of weeks there with him.  I thought since we were "in the neighborhood" we could mosey on over to San Antonio for the weekend and take in a few sights/sites.  He'll like the German food idea.



If you want good German food, while you're moseyin' down here, you can stop at Opa's House in New Braunfels.


----------



## chellej (Apr 6, 2006)

PA- said:
			
		

> If you want good German food, while you're moseyin' down here, you can stop at Opa's House in New Braunfels.




Ok Phillip - we're going to put it to the test.  We are bringing our German Exchange student to San Marcos & San Antonio  next weekend.  We'll have to swing by Opa's & see how authentic it is.

We've been getting invites to the new Hyatt.  Have you toured it yet?


----------



## PA- (Apr 6, 2006)

chellej said:
			
		

> Ok Phillip - we're going to put it to the test.  We are bringing our German Exchange student to San Marcos & San Antonio  next weekend.  We'll have to swing by Opa's & see how authentic it is.
> 
> We've been getting invites to the new Hyatt.  Have you toured it yet?



Just be aware, San Marcos is about 15 miles north of New Bransfels.    Opa's is nice, but your kids might prefer going to one of the German restaurants in Gruene, a little German settlement next to New Bransfels.  Google on Gruene.  Opa's food would probably be better, but Gruene is a quaint little town.

I've been to the Hyatt Hill Country resort several times, but not since they built the timeshare units.  It's going to be a very nice resort.  It's across the street from Sea World, but they're both set back so far it would probably be about a 1 mile walk, I would guess.  It's probably about 15 - 20 minutes from downtown and the riverwalk.  And about 20 minutes to Fiesta Texas.  I'm guessing the timeshare must have some sort of shuttle service.

Surprisingly, I've never received any post card solicitations from Hyatt, though I know they send out hundreds of thousands at a time, targetted to people in my demographic profile.  I talked to the sales manager who had been moved to SA to build a sales staff, before they broke ground.  He said that a lot of the early sales would be to existing Hyatt customers.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Apr 7, 2006)

Phil is calling it Opa's, but I think it's Oma's House (Haus).  Either way, it's easy to find and the food is wonderful!  We make a point to eat there any time we're in the area.


----------



## jpl2004 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Fiesta kicks off that weekend as well*



			
				Rose Pink said:
			
		

> In an effort to visit places I want to see before Mother Nature wipes them off the map (ala New Orleans) we will be driving from Dallas to San Antonio for the weekend of April 22-23.  DH says he's been there before and has no clue why I want to see it.  I've just always liked the architecture I've seen in pictures.  From searching Tug, I've noted that I need to see the Alamo and the River Walk (we will most likely stay in a Hilton property).  I also am interested in El Mercado and must sample the bakery at Mi Tierra.  We have no interest in shopping malls but we do like gardens.  I'd like to see the missions.  Any suggestions for a two-day itinerary?  TIA



Rose pink

San Antonio's Fiesta week kicks off the same weekend you'll be arriving. Following link may be helpful to you. Offers alot of different events for alota of different tastes. Hope you have a great stay!

http://www.fiesta-sa.org/


----------



## PA- (Apr 7, 2006)

Texas Traveler said:
			
		

> Phil is calling it Opa's, but I think it's Oma's House (Haus).  Either way, it's easy to find and the food is wonderful!  We make a point to eat there any time we're in the area.



Yep, you're right, it's Oma's.


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 19, 2006)

chellej said:
			
		

> We've been getting invites to the new Hyatt.  Have you toured it yet?



How do you get invited to a tour?  

Our work conference in 2008 is at the Hyatt Regency.  Ideally we'd like to go early or stay late.  Are there any other TS's in the area that people would suggest exchanging into?  We're mostly with RCI but can also use SFX or DAE.


----------



## chellej (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know how we got on the list but the phone Number is 1-866-713-0284.

The offer is for $49 per night (for 2 nights)and get a $100 Gift certificate plus a $50 bonus if you go sunday through wednesday checkin.  There is a reservation number on the letter but I don't think they asked for it when I called.  I was looking for easter weekend and they did not have availability at the Hyatt but offered us rooms at Radison Hill COuntry resort instead.

We didn't stay last weekend but hope to soon.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 25, 2006)

*Had a great time*

Thank you for your suggestions.  DH and I had an enjoyable weekend.  We drove down from Dallas last Friday.  On the way, we ate an early supper at Oma's Haus and visited Gruene.  We stayed at the Homewood Suites on the Riverwalk and spent the evening walking around.  Saturday we visited the Alamo, walked over to El Mercado (had intended to sample the bakery but wasn't hungry) then walked to the King William district.  We toured the Steve Mansion and then walked back along the river.  We ate at Casa Rio.  On Sunday we toured the other missions--was disappointed not to be able to see inside the churches but they were having services.  Note to self, if visiting missions, do not go on Sunday.  I had also wanted to see the botanical gardens but we did not have time.  We drove back up to Dallas stopping near Waco to visit friends.  It was a nice little weekend jaunt.


----------



## PA- (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Had a great time*



			
				Rose Pink said:
			
		

> Thank you for your suggestions.  DH and I had an enjoyable weekend.  We drove down from Dallas last Friday.  On the way, we ate an early supper at Oma's Haus and visited Gruene.  We stayed at the Homewood Suites on the Riverwalk and spent the evening walking around.  Saturday we visited the Alamo, walked over to El Mercado (had intended to sample the bakery but wasn't hungry) then walked to the King William district.  We toured the Steve Mansion and then walked back along the river.  We ate at Casa Rio.  On Sunday we toured the other missions--was disappointed not to be able to see inside the churches but they were having services.  Note to self, if visiting missions, do not go on Sunday.  I had also wanted to see the botanical gardens but we did not have time.  We drove back up to Dallas stopping near Waco to visit friends.  It was a nice little weekend jaunt.



I'm glad you enjoyed it.  Sounds like you packed a lot of good stuff into a short time, yet still left plenty unseen for next time.  How did you enjoy Oma's, did it seem authentic?


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 27, 2006)

We liked Oma's.  The potato pancakes were served with a healthy portion of applesauce just like my mom and grandma served.  The green beans were a bit mushy, however.  I think they were canned beans not fresh.


----------



## PA- (Apr 27, 2006)

Rose Pink said:
			
		

> We liked Oma's.  The potato pancakes were served with a healthy portion of applesauce just like my mom and grandma served.  The green beans were a bit mushy, however.  I think they were canned beans not fresh.



You're not supposed to eat the green beans, those are just for looks; a garnish.

It takes up valuable space that could be better spent on the brat, or wienershcnitzel.


----------



## freechoice (Apr 30, 2006)

PA- said:
			
		

> WIPES US OFF THE MAP??!?!?  Do you know something I don't?
> 
> There is a lot to do in San Antonio, more than you can possibly do in 2 days.  There's a good reason why San Antonio is the # 1 tourist definition in Texas.  I would suggest you stay in the Hilton on the Riverwalk.  If you're flying, there's no need for a rentcar.  You can take Taxi or public transportation the 2 miles to El Mercado.
> 
> ...




Hi PA... I am going to a conference in end of June and will bring my DW from July 1 to 8.... is there any t/s close by the San Antonio Austin Areas...we are Rci members. Our Rci searches are mostly in the Dallas area.
thanks so much


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 30, 2006)

*possibly the next place for levees breaking*

I don't remember if it was the weather channel or a news channel but they were predicting the Sacramento area.

http://www.sacbee.com/content/news/projects/flooding/


----------



## Harriett Harper (May 9, 2006)

We've been getting invites to the new Hyatt.  Have you toured it yet?[/QUOTE]


My husband and I spent the week before Easter at Hyatt Wild Oak.  The review I submitted is posted.  The resort is really geared towards families.  But, we spent the majority of time away from the resort so have no idea how crazy it gets during the day at the recreation center and pools.  By the time we returned each evening, it was pretty quiet.

Ellen


----------



## Neesie (May 11, 2006)

PA's original suggestion to try Schilo's Deli is excellent, we MUST go there whenever we go to San Antonio.  An easy way to find it (when you're on the Riverwalk) is when looking up to street level (Riverwalk is below ground level) you will see the famous McDonald's arches, because it is kitty corner from the McDonald's on Commerce Street.  The first time I took my hubby to San Antonio we ate most of our meals there because it's so good!  If you like Reuben sandwiches this place can't be beat.  They also have lots of hot items like Chicken and Dumplings, Meatloaf, Sauerbraten, famous for their Split Pea Soup (with a whole sausage in it)...I could go on and on.  I love their sr. citizen waitresses and the round oak pedestal tables and cracked mosaic tile floors.  They serve rye bread and butter instead of salsa and chips before you order.  And there is also a wooden barrel in the restaurant, where they make homemade rootbeer.  Beverages are served in frosted mugs!

As far as Gruene (pronounced Green) is concerned, it is a fun, picturesque little old Texas town that I'd highly recommend.  The dance hall there (Gruene Hall) is the oldest in Texas, complete with sloping wooden floors and a pot belly stove near the bar.  They have a General Store that sells fudge and all kinds of Texas souviners, several antique stores, a bakery and a wonderful restaurant called the Grist Mill made from, yes, an antique mill.

Gruene Dance Hall has live entertainment on a daily basis.  Half the people seem to be tourists, the other half real cowboys and cowgirls.  

New Braunfels has one of the prettiest public parks I've ever seen.  A beautiful, shallow river twists and turns through the park hosting several varieties of ducks.  A small train ($1 to ride?) winds through the park as well.  But what I really love about it is the "Founder's Tree".  It is a live oak, estimated to be over a thousand years old.  One of its large limbs is propped up by what looks like a brick chiminey.  If you are familiar with live oaks they have a beautiful way of looking like they are twisted and ready to fall down.  This park is full of live oaks and picnic spots, little foot bridges over the clear waters of the pretty stream.

PA also advised you to go to the King William neighborhood which is really interesting.  It was part of the original acreage of the Alamo.  The famous Riverwalk also passes through this neighborhood, yet most people rarely follow the Riverwalk beyond the downtown buildings.  If you are in any way disabled it may be hard to walk, though.  Many of the live oaks that line the boulevards have root systems that have come up through the sidewalks.  I don't know how a person in a wheelchair or with a cane would navigate in that neighborhood.  They could always see it by car.


----------



## breezylawn (May 18, 2006)

Whether you're Catholic or not, the Mass on Sundays is not to be missed.  The people there are dressed in their native costumes...just lovely.  We enjoyed the whole San Antonio Riverwalk so you may want to go online and pick out what you want to see and do...the restaurants along the Riverwalk are all pretty good, but the best ones are located outside the Riverwalk, in our opnion.  And do see the Alamo, but it may be a bit disappointing.


----------



## guitarlars (May 30, 2006)

Canyon Lake is outside of New Braunsfels (about 10 miles) and there's two timeshares on the lake. I've stayed at both, not gold crown, but perfectly fine places. It's a good 1/2 hour drive to San Antonio.

Having lived in South Texas most of my life I'd suggest this (Canyon Lake) over San Antonio unless you can stay at the Hyatt timeshare. You'll have a bit of a drive to get to San Antonio, but you can zip up to Austin/Wimberly and go to the original Salt Lick restaurant (they have smaller shops at various locations, but go out to the middle of nowhere, it's worth it). Don't miss it - great (all you can eat) barbeque. They don't sell liquor, so bring a cooler of whatever you want to drink and let them supply the food.

I've found Oma's to be only OK, but will definately agree that you MUST try Schilo's deli, which is very close (above) the riverwalk. Mi Tierra in the Mercado is also a must try.

I wouldn't bother eating on the riverwalk. Foods nothing special and the prices are higher than on the streets above.

Try to find time to visit Gruene and go to Gruene hall in the evening for a good time. Gruene is just outside New Braunsfels on the way to Canyon Lake. There are two very nice retaurants in Gruene, both next to Gruene Hall. 

If the rivers are running, do a little tubing. The water's cold, but it's definately a good time. 

Finally, don't miss Schlitterbaun in New Braunsfels. It's rated the best waterpark in the world by the travel channel, and it is definately a must do if you're up for that kind of thing.

Have fun,

Lars


----------

